# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أجمل الأشعار في مناجاة العزيز الغفار

## أم كريم

*إلهـي لا تعذبنـي فإنـي ... مقـرٌّ بالذي قـد كـان منـي
ومالي حيلـة إلا رجائـي ... لعفوك إن عفوت وحسن ظني
فكـم من زلة لي في البرايا ... وأنـت عليَّ ذو فضـل ومنّ
إذا فكرت في قِدمي عليهـا ... عضضت أناملي وقرعت سنـي
يظن الناس بي خيـراً وإني ... لشر الخلـق إن لم تعفُ عنـي
أجن بزهرة الدنيـا جنونـاً ... وأفني العمـر فيهــابالتمنـي
وبيـن يدي محتبـس ثقيـل ... كأنـي قـد دعيـت لـه كأني
ولو أني صدقت الزهد عنهـا ... قلبت لأهلهـا ظهـر المجـنّ

( أبو العتاهية )





وأنت إله الخلق ربي وخالقي ... بذلك ما عَمَّرتُ في الناس أشهد 
تعاليت رب الناس عن قول من دعا ... سواك إلها أنت أعلى وأمجد
لك الخلق والنعماء والأمر كله ... فإياك نستهدي وإياك نعبد

( حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه )





على أبوابكم عبد ذليل ... كثير الشوق ناصره قليل
له أسف على ماكان منه ... وحزن من معاصيه طويل
يمد إليكم كف افتقار ... ودمع العين منهمل يسيل
يرى الأحباب قد وردوا جميعا ... وليس له إلى ورد سبيل
أكون نزيلكم ويضام قلبي ... وحاشا أن يضام لكم نزيل
فإن يرضيكم طردي وبعدي ... فصري في محبتكم جميل
وحق ولائكم وشديد شوقي ... سلوِّي عن هواكم مستحيل
قضيت بحبكم ايام عمري ... فلا أسلوا وهل يسلى الجميل





أيا من ليس لي منه مجير ***** بعفوك من عذابك استجير 

أنا العبد المقر بكلّ ذنب ***** وأنت السيّد المولى الغفور 

فإن عذّبتني فبسوء فعلي ***** وأن تغفر فأنت به جدير 

أفر إليكم منك وأين إلاّ ***** إليك يفرّ منك المستجير

( أبو نواس )





إليك إلـه الخلـق أرفــع رغبتي **وإن كنتُ يا ذا المن والجود مجرما

ولما قسا قلبي وضاقت مذاهبـي ** جعلت الرجا منـي لعفـوك سلمـا 

تعاظمنــي ذنبــي فلما قرنتـه ** بعفوك ربي كان عفــوك أعظمــا 

فما زلت ذا عفو ٍعن الذنب لم تـزل ** تجـود وتعفـو مـنـة ً وتكـرمـا 

فلولاك لـم يصمـد لإبليـس عابـدٌ ** فكيف وقـد أغـوى صفيـك آدمـا 

فيا ليت شعري هل أصيـر لجنـّــة ** أهنى و أمّا للسعيــر فأندمـا 

فإن تنتقم مني فلست بآيس ٍ ** و لو أدخلت روحي بجرم جنّهم

و إن تعف عني تعفوا عن متمرد ً ** ظلوم غشموما قاسي القلب مجرما

ويذكر أيامـا ً مضـت مـن شبابـه ** وما كـان فيهـا بالجهالـة أجرمـا 

فصار قريـن الهـّم طـول نهـاره ** أخا السهد والنجوى إذا الليل أظلمـا 

يقيـم إذا مـا الليـل مـد ظلامـه ** على نفسه من شدة الخـوف مأتمـا 

يقول حبيبي أنـت سؤلـي وبغيتـي ** كفى بك للراجيـن سـؤلا ًو مغنمـا 

ألسـت الـذي غديتنـي وهديتنـي ** ولا زلـت منانـا ً علـيّ و منعـمـا 

عسى من له الإحسان يغفر زلتـي ** و يستـر أوزاري و مـا قـد تقدمـا 

من روائـع الإمام الشافعــي - رحمه الله تعالى


يا ربّ إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة ***** فلقد علمت بأنّ عفوك أعظم 

إن كان لا يدعوك إلاّ محسن ***** فمن الذي يرجو ويدعو المجرم 

أدعوك ربّي كما أمرت تضرّعاً ***** فإذا رددت يدي فمن ذا يرحم 

مالي إليك وسيلة إلاّ الرجا ***** وجميل عفوك ثمّ إنّي مسلم

( أبو نواس )


إِلـهَنَا: مَا أعْدَلَكْ ***** مِلِيكُ كُلِّ مَنْ مَلَكْ 

لَبَّيْكَ، قَدْ لَبَّيْتُ لَكْ ***** لَبَّيْكَ إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ لَكْ 

وَالمُلْكَ، لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكْ ***** مَا خَابَ عَبْدٌ سَأَلَكْ 

أَنْتَ لَهُ حَيْثُ سَلَكْ ***** لَوْلاَكَ يَا رَبِّ هَلَكْ 

لَبَّيْكَ إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ لَكْ ***** وَالْمُلْكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكْ 

كُلُّ نَبِيٍّ وَمَلَكْ ***** وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَهَلَّ لَكْ 

وَكُلُّ عَبْد سَأَلَكْ ***** سَبَّحَ أَوْ لَبَّى، فَلَكْ

لَبَّيْكَ إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ لَكْ ***** وَالْمُلْكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكْ 

وَاللَّيْلَ لَمَّا أَنْ حَلَكْ ***** وَالسَّابِحَاتِ فِي الْفَلَكْ 

عَلى مَجَارِي الْمُنْسَلَكْ ***** يَا مُخْطِئاً مَا أَغْفَلَكْ 

عَجِّلْ وَبَادِرْ أَجَلَكْ ***** وَاخْتِمْ بِخَيْر عَمَلَكْ 

لَبَّيْكَ إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ لَكْ ***** وَالْعِزَّ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكْ 

وَالْمُلْكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكْ ***** وَالْحَمْدَ وَالنِّعْمَةَ لَكْ

( قيل أن أبو نواس لبى بها في الحج )


يافاطر الخلق البديــع وكافــلا ... أرزاق من هو صامت أو سائــل

أوسعتهم جوداً فيا مـن عنــده … رزق الجميع سحاب جودك هاطل

يامسبغ البر الجزيــل ومسبــل … العفو العظيم عظيم فضلك وابـل

يا صاحب الإحســان يا مــرخ … لنا الستر الجميل عميم فضلك وابل

ياعـالـم السر الخفي ومنجـز الــ … ــميعاد صدق قد حكاه الفاصــل

يامن على العرش أستوى ياصادق الـ … ـوعد الوفي قضاء حكمك عادل

عظمت صفـاتك ياعظيـم فجـلّ أن … يأتي المشبّه ظالمـا ويشاكــل

حلّت فضائلك العظام فلم تجــد … يحصي الثناء عليك فيها قائــل

الذنب أنت له بمنك غافـر … ما لم يكن شركاً ففضلك حا صــل

يعصيك جم ثم تصفح عنهـــم … ولتوبة العاصي بحلمـك قابــل

رب يربـي العالميــن ببــره … ويزيدهم من فضلـه ويواصـــل

يعطيهمـوا ما أملـوا مـن جـوده … ونوالـه أبـدا إليهـــم واصــل

تعصيه وهو يسوق نحوك دائمــاً … نعماً وعن شكر لها أنت غافـل

ستر الذنوب وزاد في بذل العطا … مالا تكون لبعضــه تستاهــل

متفضـل أبـداً وأنـت لجــوده … تنسى وتغفـل هـل تعـي ياغافــل

يدنـو وتبعـد ثـم أنــت لفضلــه … بقبائـح العصيـان منـك تقـابـــل

وإذا دجى ليل الخطوب وأظلمـت … طرق السلامة بل قلاك النـازل

وعلمت أن لا منجى ثم تلاحمت … سبل الخلاص وخاب فيها الآمل

وأيست مـن وجـه النجـاة فمالهــا … طرق وقد عظم البلا المتنازل

وقنطت من ضعف اليقين ولم يكن … سبـب ولا يدنـو لهـا متنـاول

يأتيـك مـن ألطافـه الفـرج الـذي … فيه نجاتك ليس يشغـل شاغـل

فـي لحظـــة يأتيـك لطـف فـارج … لـم تحتسـه وأنـت عنـه غافـل

يامـوجـد الأشيـاء مـن ألقى إلـى … أحـد سـواك فــإن ذلـك باقــل

يا طيب الأسماء من يقصــد إلى … أبواب غيرك فهو غر جاهــل

ومن أستراح بغير ذكرك أو رجا … من غيركم فضلا فذاك المائل

ومــن استظـل بغير ظلك راجيـا … أحـداً سـواك فـذاك ظـل زائـل

عـمـل أريـد بـه ســـواك فـإنـــه … عمل يرد على الذي هو عامل

لو صلى ذاك وصام حج فإن ذا … عمل وإن زعم المرائي باطل

وإذا رضيــت فكــل شـئ هـيــن … حسبـي رضاك فـل شئ زائـل

أنت المنى ورضاك سؤلي في الدجى … وإذا حصلت فكل شئ حاصل

أنا عبـد ســوء آبــق كـلٌّ علـى … معبـوده يابئـس مـا أنـا فاعـــل

ولقـد أتى العبـد المســئ ميممـاً … مولاه أوزار الكبائـر حامـــل 

قد أثقلت ظهري الذنوب وسودت … وجهي المعاصي ثم ذا أنا سائل

ما لي سواك ولست أرجو غافراً … صحف العيوب وسترعفوك شامل

ها قد أتيت وحسن ظني شافعـي … إذ لم يكن عمـل لـدي يقابــل

ولبست ثوب الخوف منك مع الرجى … ووسائلي ندم ودمع سائل

فاغفر لعبدك ما مضى وارزقه تو … بة مقلع فيها الشروط كوامل

وارزقـه علمـاً نافعـاً وارزقـه تـو … فيقـاً لما ترضى ففضلك كامل

وافعـل بـه ما أنت أهـل جميلــه … يامـن له اسما حسـان فواضــل

فإذا فعلـت فحسـن ظني صائـب … والظـن كل الظنّ أنك فاعــل

( نسبت 
للاصمعى*

----------

